# Good (high-end) hair salon



## RobertoCarey (Nov 16, 2012)

My hair is starting to get long! I haven´t been for a haircut since I´m here, becauyse I´m afraid they will mess up my hair.

I got long waivy hair, that needs to be cut in layers. (See pic, not me, but I have similar hair)

Can someone recommend me a ¨GOOD¨ hair salon in Barcelona, price is not an issue. I´m willing to pay anything from 50 Euros - 150 Euros


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

For €150 I'll do it for you ........ money up front though just in case ... satisfaction (not) guaranteed


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You could always ask Baldilocks


----------



## LolaH (Feb 27, 2013)

RobertoCarey said:


> My hair is starting to get long! I haven´t been for a haircut since I´m here, becauyse I´m afraid they will mess up my hair.
> 
> I got long waivy hair, that needs to be cut in layers. (See pic, not me, but I have similar hair)
> 
> Can someone recommend me a ¨GOOD¨ hair salon in Barcelona, price is not an issue. I´m willing to pay anything from 50 Euros - 150 Euros


If only you were further South... My mother has a salon in Elviria, you'd be looking at wash, cut and blow dry - 60 euro.. she also trims your neck/ear hair (if that's what you want...)


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't advise you on Barcelona salons - I am CDS way.

I like the picture, though...


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't have this kind of problems hehehe.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> You could always ask Baldilocks


Don't ask me, I used to only cut my own (short back and sides), never anybody else's especially a girly style like that. In any case I am a day's drive from BCN.


----------

